# Puppy Bath Time Problems



## AllyMW (May 26, 2012)

How should I get my puppy used to bath time, when we give her a bath, she freaks out like there is no tommorow.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Woolf hates a bath.... big time. When he was younger we would both get in there, one stuffing his mouth with treats, the other bathing him. Now he tolerates it.... but still hates a bath. The best way we found to bath him once it got warm was using the kiddie pool.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I used a ball on a string to entice Karlo into the tub. Once he was in, he loved it. I do have a handheld shower attachment and that helps(especially the pulsing massage feature)

All my dogs jump right into the tub for a bath. I don't do it often, they are really dusty now, so I see one in their future...the hose just doesn't get the same results as a bubbly. I've found it is easier to trim nails in the tub as well.


----------



## Pandora (Feb 29, 2012)

Zelda will get in the tub when told, "Get in." Baths are not her favorite activity, although she loves to swim. I make a bath as pleasant as possible - warm water, massage, encouraging praise. She cooperates wonderfully since she obeys commands: get in; stand; stay; circle left/right; wait; give me your feet. She knows there's a special treat waiting afterwards. I also get a big kick out of putting a towel down and telling her to dry herself. She starts with her nose and ends up rolling around on the towel.


----------



## ohdev (Mar 26, 2012)

I have the same problem with my boy. Bathing him outside is no problem I've learned, but when I try to bath him in the shower, well, I might as well be murdering him or self-neutering by all the screaming and carrying on he does. And yes, I do mean screaming. My plan is to start feeding one of his meals every day in the bathroom, and hang out with him in there a few minutes every day. Make it a normal, enjoyable part of the house. Once he's comfortable, in the tub we go, just to hang out more. I didn't have a choice in forcing baths in the shower on him before, but now that the weather is nice enough, I can ease him in to it, while still bathing him outside. Thank god for the summer!

This is only my idea though, I'd be interested in hearing even more that may have worked for other people with anti-tub pups.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

My pup used to freek out in the bath tub. We use a shower hose instead of filling the tub. I started putting a towel down in the tub before turning the water on. It helped with the slippery surface and made it more comfortable in the tub. Now he loves his bath and will try to get in before I am ready for him.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Well, I have no room to talk, since Gabe hates baths, but what I was JUST told, and what I plan to start doing, is taking a shower with him in with me. A friend told me it made things a lot easier on her boy.


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

Our baby acts like she is being killed. I dont quite understand this, but my daughters used to do dog grooming and they said German Shepards on the norm do not like baths. You get a few who love them though. 
​


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

When you find out,let me know


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

My dog will stay in the tub mostly, but sometimes he will look as if he wants to escape. He doesn't freak out but he obviously doesn't enjoy it. I find it so weird because he loves to swim, and loves for me to spray him with the hose so he can bite at it, but when soap is involved its a whole other experience.


----------



## jimj (May 30, 2012)

ohdev said:


> I have the same problem with my boy. Bathing him outside is no problem I've learned, but when I try to bath him in the shower, *well, I might as well be murdering him or self-neutering by all the screaming and carrying on he does. And yes, I do mean screaming. *My plan is to start feeding one of his meals every day in the bathroom, and hang out with him in there a few minutes every day. Make it a normal, enjoyable part of the house. Once he's comfortable, in the tub we go, just to hang out more. I didn't have a choice in forcing baths in the shower on him before, but now that the weather is nice enough, I can ease him in to it, while still bathing him outside. Thank god for the summer!
> 
> This is only my idea though, I'd be interested in hearing even more that may have worked for other people with anti-tub pups.


Now that's funny:rofl: (bold) but quite accurately describes what our little girl does. Man, I'm afraid the neighbors are going to call the cops thinking we're doing a doggie sacrifice it's so loud.:wild:
My wife and I (attempt) to bathe her as a team with me in the tub and after the last time I'm thinking I need chaps to protect my legs as I'm now sporting several nice claw marks down my legs.
There's gotta be a way other than getting a convertible and going through the car wash with the top down.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

If you can make them feel safe it helps. Many German shepherds don't like slippery surfaces.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't give my dogs baths in the bath tub. I have a patio table that is made of iron mesh. I load them up on the table so they are higher and I'm not standing over them. I then soak them down, put soap on the horse brush and scrub. While none of them love getting a bath, they all tolerate.


----------



## Psychedelic Shepherd (Jun 11, 2012)

Hendrix used to hate getting in the tub. He still doesn't care for a bath much, but after fighting with him a few times I decided to take this approach and it's working. I get the water slightly warmer than luke warm for comfort. If it's too hot or cold they'll freak. I fill the bottom of the tub with a few inches of water (enough to cover his paws) I bring him into the bathroom and bring him to the edge of the tub. I scoop some water into my hand and show him what it is. He drinks it and knows it's okay and I invite him into the tub. Once he jumps in I reward him with a small treat (usually a kibble of his food) I ask him to stay and I let him just stand in the water and play for a minute. I feed him another kibble or two when he's stayed for a minute or so. I gradually increase the time before giving him more treats. I then get a big cup and fill it with water. I let him see the cup and drink some water from it, and give him a treat for being kind to the cup. Then I start to slowly pour water over his back. IF he stays still for this I reward him again. I proceed slowly and I keep very CALM! Once the bath is done he gets a jackpot of treats! The point is to reward the behavior you want and nothing else. Bath time is easy if you have patience and dedication.

Now, drying him off with a towel is a completely different story! I haven't figured out how to do that yet! He bites and really freaks out at that point! Then he jumps in and out of the tub repeatedly slinging water everywhere until I kick him out of the bathroom!:wild:


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

With Karma I used to just take her in the glass shower cubicle with me when I had my own shower. She loved it. She'd just sit there and let me run warm water and tea-tree shampoo all over her and then she'd shake off inside the cubicle, i'd towel her off and she'd then bolt outside across the tiles slipping and sliding everywhere like someone on ice skates for the first time. Jirra is mostly fine with it too however we have moved into a two level villa and all the showers are upstairs. I just use a hose now . She gets tethered to a tree with the lead and away we go. Not quite as luxurious as Karma's experiences but I am not running a day spa for dogs. 

If its bath time......its bath time.


----------

